# Speaker upgrade from Polk LSI15



## satman24122 (Apr 11, 2010)

What speakers should I upgrade to next. I have enjoyed the Polk LSI speakers but this a hobby and I would like to try something better. What do you suggest less than <3K?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

You don't need 3K to upgrade from polk. What amp/receiver are you using?


----------



## satman24122 (Apr 11, 2010)

I am using an Emotiva LPA1 amp with a UMC-1 processor.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

satman24122 said:


> I am using an Emotiva LPA1 amp with a UMC-1 processor.


Are you running surround or stereo?


----------



## satman24122 (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes I run both Stereo and Surround modes. I listen to music and also watch movies on this system and my room is about 13'x22' with wall and corner treatments. I have the Polk LSIFX surround speakers.


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2011)

So you want 5.1 speakers for 3K? What don't you like about your Polks?


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

Are you wanting to replace your main speakers and continue to use the Polk surrounds ? You might want to look at B&W or Harbreth, they both have a similar style to the Polks and should fit in nicely.


----------



## JoeESP9 (Jun 29, 2009)

What about your current speakers do you find unsatisfactory?


----------



## satman24122 (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks for the big list of speaker to look into. I like my Polk lsi speakers very but this is a hobby and was wondering how much better the sound can get. I read about speakers like Usher,Dali,B&W,Monitor Audio,Swan,Canton,Magneplanar MMG,Gallo. I wonder just how good are they? Will I hear a big difference when I upgrade. So if anyone has the Polk LSI15 and have upgraded and are much happier I would like to hear about it. Thanks again for the list.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

I went from a vintage Polk monitor speaker to a madisound.com seas kit and it was a major upgrade. You already have a good good equipment, so I'd think you could benefit from better speakers.

For a good musical upgrade, you could just upgrade your front three speakers, and leave the rears. What sub are you using?


----------



## satman24122 (Apr 11, 2010)

I have a Polk 450 sub.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2011)

satman24122 said:


> I have a Polk 450 sub.


Looks like that sub has a -3db of 35hz. Not really all that great overall, but for a 12".... Eeek.

Overall, it will be easy to upgrade for 3K if you only do the three fronts and a sub. As far as recommending exactly what to get, I'm probably not the best for that.

Do you need it to go loud? Are you after any sensitivity point? Can you build DIY following a plan, or does it need to be a finished product?


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

I'd do some serious listening, preferably in your own room, before buying replacements for the Polks. LSI15s aren't exactly Watt Puppies, but they're pretty good speakers. You can find more detailed speakers, or speakers with flatter response, or speakers with better imaging, but these probably won't be the same speaker. a huge overall improvement may be elusive.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

When discussing speakers, a lot of people can't say Polk without a quizzacle look or trying to suppress a chuckle but the LSi15 are definitely a pretty good speaker and I think you may have a really hard time finding something less than $3K that will give you a signicant gain in SQ. I have the same speakers and have been looking around casually for some time now but haven't found anything that has motivated me to dish out more money. Also, don't forgot to improve your listening area before you put more money into speakers (IMO). You would be amazed at how much you can improve the sound by adding some room treatment.

Have you made any decisions yet? I'm curious to know what you find.

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## satman24122 (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree with you. I do not have a lot Audio store that carry high end speakers in my area so I like to look at new stores when I go on vacation. I do have 2 corner Bass Traps 4' tall and 3 2" panels on the front wall and 4 2" panels on the first reflection points and I agree they do help. The sound is more clear and the bass is tighter. If you find something let me know.


----------



## satman24122 (Apr 11, 2010)

Would the Dali Mentor 6 be a good upgrade to the Polk LSI15?


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Personally I wasn't impressed by them as much as I was by the Focal Profile 918 but your ears and environment may tell you something different. Ideally it would be nice to listen to them in your home.

Bob


----------



## CHESSNUT9355 (Mar 22, 2011)

Try upgrading to the LSi 25, and bi-amped using their built in amplifiers.. They're less than 3k for the pair, IMO you'll get the improvement in SQ you're looking for.. Tighter bass and slightly airier treble. Again, it's your ears that will decide in the end..


----------



## eyleron (Dec 31, 2009)

satman24122 said:


> Thanks for the big list of speaker to look into. I like my Polk lsi speakers very but this is a hobby and was wondering how much better the sound can get. I read about speakers like Usher,Dali,B&W,Monitor Audio,Swan,Canton,Magneplanar MMG,Gallo. I wonder just how good are they? Will I hear a big difference when I upgrade. So if anyone has the Polk LSI15 and have upgraded and are much happier I would like to hear about it. Thanks again for the list.


Like vehicles, speakers are usually not good at all things, especially at low to mid price points.
Analogy:
"I have a Ford Explorer, can someone recommend a better vehicle for under $30k?"

We don't know if he's looking for:
More acceleration, top end speed, more cargo space, more luxuriously appointed interior, more towing capacity, better crash safety construction and features, etc.

The suggested upgrades might range from a Mustang to a Forerunner to a Honda S 2000 to a Tacoma pickup, etc.

But if we heard, "My pain point now is trying to tow a camper and a boat, the truck strains at over 50 mph" then we'd know too look for trucks with heavy duty towing capacity.

I feel that looking for perfect sound for critical listening at 85db is like driving on winding roads in a fine sports car.

Any 50 watt amp can handle that, and you care most about voicing and sound stage and imaging.

Try to listen near reference level, and almost all speakers fail, (like looking for top performance acceleration combined with top end combined with towing capacity).

If you're trying to get movie theater and live concert dynamics and volume, your speakers will give up well below the 105 db at your seat, as well as the sub being able to produce 25hz and below at 115 db.

I'm sure you have a sound meter. I think the latter peak dynamics statements apply if you say, "I am trying to crank movies so that average dialog is at 82 db at my seat. My proccesor is at -4 db below reference, and it sounds really harsh, my friends cringe during loud scenes, my girlfriend covers her ears and runs from the room, and the bass seems really lacking."

Taking your LSI15 sensitivity of only 88 db, and your amp's 125 watts, and a 12 foot distance, that yields a max peak of 98 db.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I don't know if you're still looking to upgrade, but I have been reading about Polk's new LSiM series which looks very interesting. They haven't hit the market yet so it gives you time to look at other speakers. I think they should be out in June.

Bob


----------



## CHESSNUT9355 (Mar 22, 2011)

I've just replaced my front 3 speakers with the Goldenear Tech Triton 2 and SuperSat 50c ( AWESOME!!!) from my 3 mos. old Def Tech BP 8080ST and CS 8080HD, the Triton 2s are 2.5k that you should check out with a dealer which carries them.. Like you, I'm a hobbyist as well... I've had the LSi series, then the Def Techs and now Goldenear Tech.. Sandy Gross, being the speaker designer on all these companies at one time before and now..


----------



## GranteedEV (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi. I recommend a pair of JTR Triple 12s.

The improvement will be well worth it IMO!


----------



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

JTR are awesome, but I would go with three triple 8's for the mains and center... That would rule!!!!!


----------

